# What is the best type/ brand of food for a puppy?



## nene_pinto (Aug 4, 2020)

We are getting our first V in a couple of weeks, we are so excited and are like new parents expecting their first baby, we have read books and watch tons of videos. I am a bit overwhelmed with all the commercials thrown at me via SM (IG, facebook, etc).I have also heard about the BARF diet. IS there a brand of kibble in particular that is not too processed and have quality and nutritious ingredients do you recommend? Our breeder started with Puppy Chow but I read the ingredients and dont believe is good quality. I have read about ORIJEN, any words?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

we have been on orijen (and acana) since puppyhood and has worked for us. For Miksa we used first the puppy version of orijen, then at 1 year transitioned to the normal adults ones. If you choose to change diet, be very careful, a puppy stomach can be very sensitive plus the transition from the environment to a new home is stressful for them. esbilac goats milk can be a great helper to help a gradual transition. i understand your concern related to food quality, but if i were a new puppy owner wanting to switch food, i would still get some of the ones they have been on and make the change gradually. it is very hard to strengthen their gut later on if it was damaged during puppyhood.

good luck with your new velcro


----------



## nene_pinto (Aug 4, 2020)

Gabica said:


> we have been on orijen (and acana) since puppyhood and has worked for us. For Miksa we used first the puppy version of orijen, then at 1 year transitioned to the normal adults ones. If you choose to change diet, be very careful, a puppy stomach can be very sensitive plus the transition from the environment to a new home is stressful for them. esbilac goats milk can be a great helper to help a gradual transition. i understand your concern related to food quality, but if i were a new puppy owner wanting to switch food, i would still get some of the ones they have been on and make the change gradually. it is very hard to strengthen their gut later on if it was damaged during puppyhood.
> 
> good luck with your new velcro


Thank you soo much! YEs I intend to gradually switch the food from the breeder's to my own. I went into the ORIJEN website and was satisfied with the ingredients and products. Glad to read that ORIJEN is a good option.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

nene_pinto said:


> Thank you soo much! YEs I intend to gradually switch the food from the breeder's to my own. I went into the ORIJEN website and was satisfied with the ingredients and products. Glad to read that ORIJEN is a good option.


i have been happy with this brand. nevertheless just like with anything else when we talk about mammals, there could be different reactions, so always keep an open mind and watch. There is no such thing as `one size fits all`. 
I even see differences with my 2 boys: Bende gets runny stool from pumpkin and does great with carrots, Miksa is the other way round.
The other recommendation i have is to go with the puppy formula not the all stage one, seems easier to eat and digest.


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

We’ve been feeding Maui Merrick Puppy Grain Free Chicken and Sweet Potato, and feeding is definitely not an issue. He ravenously eats it!


----------

